# Want to see something completely appalling?



## furious styles (Nov 17, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sEnKH-tL5CM

This is a clip from the movie Good Luck Chuck with Dane Cook and Jessica Alba. I heard about this from a friend, luckily I didn't have to pay anything to watch any of this movie (which I heard was total garbage anyway) but christ allmighty. I was essentially speechless for a couple of minutes. This left me so full of rage that if I saw Dane right now I would knock his fucking block off. This is the kind of garbage that slips into a Hollywood movie every few months or so, some "lol fat chick" scene that's essentially degrading and total B.S, but this is _THE WORST_ example of it I have ever seen. And yet no one is up in arms over it. Because it's "okay" to make those jokes.

The funny thing is, I liked Dane Cook. I've watched a bunch of his stand up and found it hilarious. And now he's ruined it for me. It's going to be very hard to ever watch him again without thinking about this crap, and I doubt I'd ever support him again.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 17, 2007)

I think if you willingly watch the movie "Good Luck Chuck" you deserve whatever you get.


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

I only really recognise Jessica Alba. This film just screams 'generic American teen movie' to me. They always seem to feature an 'ugly fat girl' being made fun of, the 'black dude' who smokes weed, the 'chunky but lovable' male, best friend of the leading actor and lets not forget the 'gorgeous' female lead who's main flaw is being cute and clumsy. I can't see why anyone would actually pay money to see this film. Give me a film that makes me cry, or a film that makes me think, I mean really think, as in walk out of the cinema in a daze of distraction. Cinema should be about immersing yourself into mystery and fantasy, with a plot that is worth following. Films like 'Good luck Chuck' make me angry, embarrassed and nauseous all at the same time. They are a waste of my time and a waste of £7.00


----------



## Caligula (Nov 17, 2007)

lol you have to admit that "Im gunna fuck you till you die" is a funny thing to hear and than the warts and stuff on her back is nasty as all. I dont think that it is dane cooks fault. Blame society.


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

Caligula said:


> lol you have to admit that "Im gunna fuck you till you die" is a funny thing to hear and than the warts and stuff on her back is nasty as all. I dont think that it is dane cooks fault. Blame society.



Dane Cook cashed a big fat cheque to be in that film, so yes in my eyes he's a twat and as responsible as the rest of them.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 17, 2007)

yes......................


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 17, 2007)

That's just freakin awful . And OF COURSE THE PEOPLE WHO MADE THE MOVIE are responsible for, duh, making the movie! What the hell does "blame society" mean? I didn't realize this was a zero-sum situation.

It's *not* meaningless to examine how movies like this take on fat sexuality--it has a lot more to do with how 18-y-os view things than anything else. And I guess they thing fat women eat with food falling out of their mouth and are covered in skin problems.

Man, that just made me heartsick. Fuck them. It's the worst of conventional stereotypes about fat women's sexuality/hungers all in one embarrassing, disgusting package.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2007)

I love Dane Cook, and seeing this thread makes me not want to click on the youtube clip or watch the movie. I'm gonna force myself to walk away. It's hard.


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 17, 2007)

This movie is poking fun at us...stereotyping. Listen, I'll be honest,. I actually auditioned to BE that fat girl....had the script/scenes sent to me and everything. Hell, I'm an actress, so it was just a part to me. I thought that it had great potential, and it is a CHARACTER that we play, not how we are as people.

There is no doubt that the girl in the film conducts herself and takes better care of herself than what her CHARACTER does in the film (yeah, the moles/warts were a bit much), but quite honestly, when she says to him "I'm gonna fuck you til you DIE!"...I laughed out loud...But, really, he could have been with a hooker, a leper, a pathetically skinny dorky woman, or someone who was just downright unfortunate, facially. 

So, they picked a fat girl., so what? We have to get over ourselves, people...this is ENTERTAINMENT, and the movie is mind candy, fluff, and well, it is what it is. My thought about doing this was to get us fatties OUT THERE. The more of us that infiltrate Hollywood and the media, showing that we are NOT the behemoth sloths that are often portrayed, the better off we are. I know that there were a lot of people against the casting agency that posted here, but we really should look at it as a positive stance, getting us in the public eye and SEEN, HEARD, and LOVED.

BTW..I also loved Shallow Hal....lol


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2007)

I won't watch it because I'm in a screwed up mood as it is, but given that I cannot stand Dane Cook, and never could see the attraction to this idiot, eh. Not surprising.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 17, 2007)

In advance defense of the general media (not the movie tho), many of the reviews I read of the flick pointed out how offensive that part was to fat people, so at least the press isn't 100% clueless all the time.


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2007)

That's really good to hear, Ekim. Thanks for letting us know that.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think it was all that offensive. First, the woman doesn't seem to be meant to represent fat people just because she IS fat. Second, the man seems to be trying to be polite with this "date gone wrong"; although he is clearly not attracted to her, he is willing to go through with "the nasty". Of course, the clip does not show the reasons for his going on this date (did he lose a bet?), so I may be wrong.

Edit: Obviously, though, if we had more movies with larger women "getting it on" with guys, it would be nice. Otherwise it seems like criticizing Star Wars in 1977 because it didn't have any black actors in it.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 17, 2007)

My computer hates youtube, so i cant see it, but something tells me its gonna make me mad at Dane Cook. i dont wanna be mad at Dane Cook. hes too cute!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2007)

When I saw it I thought..."wow, they sure nailed white trash well"

Haha.

I wasn't offended by it personally. Mind you, I don't have those nasty blemishes on my back.  I think she was just a *repulsive person*, sort of like that woman in Kingpin, you know, the landlady -heh-. Whereas, Shallow Hall was MOST DEFINITELY making fun of over-weight people.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 17, 2007)

Her table etiquette needs work.


----------



## Russell Williams (Nov 17, 2007)

Suppose the female had been thin and Asian or Africian American and every thing else had been the same. Would there have been any difference in the responses of people on this board or in society at large?

Maybe yes, maybe no. I do not know but I consider it to be an interesting question.

Russell Williams
Activist


----------



## mango (Nov 17, 2007)

*I may have laughed at afew of Dane Cook's stand up jokes over the last few years, but he ALWAYS came across as being a bit of a dickhead.

This is just more 'fat bashing' to add to the pile.

*


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 17, 2007)

Apparently all of us gross fat people aren't clean either.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 18, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> Suppose the female had been thin and Asian or Africian American and every thing else had been the same. Would there have been any difference in the responses of people on this board or in society at large?
> 
> Maybe yes, maybe no. I do not know but I consider it to be an interesting question.
> 
> ...



Well, if she was thin, Asian or African American and eating like a pig and talking with a foul mouth and had that kind of back acne, i'd think she was repulsive too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 18, 2007)

Is that how I look when I eat a giant lobster? I've always wondered.

lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 18, 2007)

I watched about 20 minutes of Dane Cook's stand up, I'm still waiting for the punch line. Maybe it's just me, but I never found anything he's done funny


----------



## Caligula (Nov 18, 2007)

Red said:


> Dane Cook cashed a big fat cheque to be in that film, so yes in my eyes he's a twat and as responsible as the rest of them.



Sure, but how many movies out there have an actor or actress invoved in a steryotypical view? Sure it may offend, but to blame Dane Cook for one scene that got some cheep laughs, get off it. If you get rilled up about every little thing out there.......


----------



## Caligula (Nov 18, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> What the hell does "blame society" mean? .



*sigh* Well, my friend, if society didn't find those things funny an perpetuate the steryotype than perhaps it wouldn't be included in the movie for the easy laughs. *shrug*


----------



## Red (Nov 18, 2007)

Caligula said:


> If you get rilled up about every little thing out there.......





...things might just start to change? Possibly. It's very easy to follow the media norm but going against it can turn a person into a bit of a social leper. I wont support a film or any 'popular' comedian just because they are admired by the cool kids. If an actor reads a script, takes the fee and happily moves on expecting to get away with it, just because 'it's funny' then they need a kick into reality. Well, Hollywood in general needs a kick into reality but that's a whole other thread.


----------



## Red (Nov 18, 2007)

Caligula said:


> *sigh* Well, my friend, if society didn't find those things funny an perpetuate the steryotype than perhaps it wouldn't be included in the movie for the easy laughs. *shrug*



So picture the scene...

'Big popular dude' at college/school picks on the fat girl (but she's ugly and disgusting so that's alright yeah?). The whole class laugh, it's funny. He's cute and he's allowed to say it because, he's cute and funny and she 'is' really horrid, with appalling table manners, so that's ok, she deserves it. Big laughs all round. 

Caligula, step outside one day. Dont be a sheep all your life. It would be terribly boring and the waste of a brain.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel like I'm in the closet here, but I personally don't mind a good fat joke cuz I'm fat! Its no different than enjoying any other kind of joke........its just a joke! There are racist jokes, sexual jokes, etc etc. I just enjoy a good joke period. Now this scene was particularly disgusting and they obviously played it up for the laugh factor - but I don't assume all fat people are as gross & un-hygenic, as this lady portrayed, again that was played up for bigger laughs. If she was a pretty fat girl, eating politely, with a clean back & would have chose "I'm going to make love to you till the sun comes up"........would it have been funny??? Not at all, he would of just banged a pretty normal fat chick..........I actually laughed at the scene but wouldn't waste the money on the movie supporting it. I feel like I've been in the closet about announcing that I don't mind a good fat joke because its just that.......a joke just like any other controversial joke.


----------



## vermillion (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought that was hilarious. 
People are going to make fun of EVERYONE.
We just need to get over it. 
Someone recently called me a fat bitch.
My response was "I know"

seriously...."im gunna fuck you till you DIE" was fucking hilarious and I plan to say it for now on.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay, after following this thread and reading the replies I watched the clip.

I still love Dane, and I laughed. 

And Vermillion, you're right. The comment was pretty fucking awesome. XD 

CandySmooch: You are totally right too. It's done for the laughs. Granted yeah, society has equated fat with funny and if she was a gross skinny chick it wouldn't have had the same effect as a gross fat chick, and I can see why some people here are upset by that.


----------



## Fairia (Nov 18, 2007)

Pretty much as "stereotype" written, no, STAMPED all over it. Like it came right at my face and I knew what it was. So I can see the problem with that.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 18, 2007)

vermillion said:


> I thought that was hilarious.
> People are going to make fun of EVERYONE.
> We just need to get over it.
> Someone recently called me a fat bitch.
> ...



I thought that the gigantic lobster/appalling table manners were just dumb, not at all funny. I did laugh at the "fuck you till you DIE" comment ... especially when it was following up with a shot of an achingly slow, very tame looking & creaky ride.


----------



## ksandru (Nov 18, 2007)

Who the HELL is Dane Cook?


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2007)

ksandru said:


> Who the HELL is Dane Cook?



You don't know? You're lucky. Stay gold.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 18, 2007)

I had no problem with that clip. It's not exactly "Young Frankenstein" or anything, but it's not terribly offensive. Just another stereotype joke, blah, blah, blah...
Being an Irish guy I get stereotype jokes all the time, especially when visiting English friends. But now I've learned to accept that I'm Irish & I'm comfortable with it so I just take the jokes & carry on.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 18, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I had no problem with that clip. It's not exactly "Young Frankenstein" or anything, but it's not terribly offensive. Just another stereotype joke, blah, blah, blah...
> Being an Irish guy I get stereotype jokes all the time, especially when visiting English friends. But now I've learned to accept that I'm Irish & I'm comfortable with it so I just take the jokes & carry on.



Youve had to learn to accept being Irish? Non-Irish people should be wishing they were Irish! Not a damn thing wrong with Irish blood! Im proud of it!


----------



## love dubh (Nov 18, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I had no problem with that clip. It's not exactly "Young Frankenstein" or anything, but it's not terribly offensive. Just another stereotype joke, blah, blah, blah...
> Being an Irish guy I get stereotype jokes all the time, especially when visiting English friends. But now I've learned to accept that I'm Irish & I'm comfortable with it so I just take the jokes & carry on.



And Ireland's laughing all the way to the bank. How's the Lion enjoy being in the shadow these days?


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Edit: Obviously, though, if we had more movies with larger women "getting it on" with guys, it would be nice. Otherwise it seems like criticizing Star Wars in 1977 because it didn't have any black actors in it.



Are you suggesting Lando Calrissian just had a rich tan??


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> Are you suggesting Lando Calrissian just had a rich tan??



He was Italian, wasnt he?


----------



## vermillion (Nov 18, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I thought that the gigantic lobster/appalling table manners were just dumb, not at all funny. I did laugh at the "fuck you till you DIE" comment ... especially when it was following up with a shot of an achingly slow, very tame looking & creaky ride.





yeah the table manners were pretty dumb
but i wasn't offended cause I am 335 and know a lot of fatties...
and none of us eat like that. 
they were just pulling out stereotypes....
which is ok with me...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Is that how I look when I eat a giant lobster? I've always wondered.
> 
> lol




I prefer to think that I look the way Jennifer Beals did eating lobster in Flashdance :batting:


----------



## Akankecai (Nov 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Is that how I look when I eat a giant lobster? I've always wondered.
> 
> lol



LOL Sounds like something I would think. LOL But we can't take things too seriously cuz then we would be mad at the world. Still don't understand why some people think it is so WRONG to be fat. They say health reasons, hell if it's ur time to go, it's ur time to go, no matter what you look like. 
That's why I liked the movie, Why Did I Get Married. The big girl comes out winning in the end!!! You go gurl!!!


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> Are you suggesting Lando Calrissian just had a rich tan??



*Ummm... was Lando in the first of the original trilogy?? 


*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 18, 2007)

Al Jolsen appeared frequently in blackface. Was he any less a mensch? Just sayin'.


----------



## GroovaliciousGoddess (Nov 19, 2007)

MMMM, Lando Calrissian.

Dammit now I feel like lobster.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 19, 2007)

Uh, I think lousy movies like Good Luck Chuck will always be made because morons like the person that posted this YouTube comment... *"lol im gena fuck you till you die" lol
goin 2 watch dis film 2moz it luks gd lol"* will keep watching them. 

Geez, I got a headache trying to decipher that crap.


----------



## Half Full (Nov 19, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> This movie is poking fun at us...stereotyping. Listen, I'll be honest,. I actually auditioned to BE that fat girl....had the script/scenes sent to me and everything. Hell, I'm an actress, so it was just a part to me. I thought that it had great potential, and it is a CHARACTER that we play, not how we are as people.
> 
> There is no doubt that the girl in the film conducts herself and takes better care of herself than what her CHARACTER does in the film (yeah, the moles/warts were a bit much), but quite honestly, when she says to him "I'm gonna fuck you til you DIE!"...I laughed out loud...But, really, he could have been with a hooker, a leper, a pathetically skinny dorky woman, or someone who was just downright unfortunate, facially.
> 
> ...



I really don't see how you can justify this in any way...."getting us out there" in this horrible and degrading light does nothing to enhance a positive image for fat women, it just plays on the standard stereotypes that we are all slovenly, desperate, will sleep with any man that will have us, eat like pigs, that no man could want us unless he's lost a bet with his buddies and have no manners. How does portraying a character that is everything society thinks is bad about fat women "get us out there"?

Yes, if you were allowed to portray this role AS YOURSELF, I agree that you could shown them that we aren't all "behemoth sloths", that we are attractive vital women. Playing this role as written just perpetuates everything we are fighting to quell.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 19, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> This movie is poking fun at us...stereotyping. Listen, I'll be honest,. I actually auditioned to BE that fat girl....had the script/scenes sent to me and everything. Hell, I'm an actress, so it was just a part to me. I thought that it had great potential, and it is a CHARACTER that we play, not how we are as people.
> 
> There is no doubt that the girl in the film conducts herself and takes better care of herself than what her CHARACTER does in the film (yeah, the moles/warts were a bit much), but quite honestly, when she says to him "I'm gonna fuck you til you DIE!"...I laughed out loud...But, really, he could have been with a hooker, a leper, a pathetically skinny dorky woman, or someone who was just downright unfortunate, facially.
> 
> ...


Stacie, it saddens me to know you justify perpetrating negative stereotypes in the name of "entertainment". I don't understand how this role shows that fat women "are NOT the behemoth sloths that are often portrayed." That is EXACTLY what is happening. The actress was a normal person on the set. So what? Did the cast, crew, directors, and writers see that and think gee, maybe if the actress is not completely disgusting in real life, we should change this scene to reflect that and maybe make the character incredibly boring, or having some unsavory sexual fetish, or very drunk, or some other non-fat sterotypical negative trait? Obviously not. What we as fat women are like in real life is going to have no bearing on portrayals like this. If it did, this scene and thread wouldn't even exist.

As for getting all up in arms about the scene to begin with, I don't see the point. It shows lazy, uncreative writers who went for a cheap visual rather than coming up with something clever. Money speaks louder than words, and the movie tanking will do more to discourage further crap like this than me becoming all worked up about it.

And Stacie, you loved Shallow Hal? The take-home message that I might actually be able to find someone to love me IN SPITE OF my grotesque appearance was such a great one for all us fat chicks, right? And all the fat jokes that had been done before about a million times that I predicted every single time they came up was even better!  Just glad I didn't pay to see that one, either.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

mango said:


> *Ummm... was Lando in the first of the original trilogy??
> 
> 
> *



uh, why don't you just hush up, mango?


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 19, 2007)

And I wanted to see that movie and never got around to it, now I am not so sure I would want to see it.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 19, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> And Stacie, you loved Shallow Hal? The take-home message that I might actually be able to find someone to love me IN SPITE OF my grotesque appearance was such a great one for all us fat chicks, right? And all the fat jokes that had been done before about a million times that I predicted every single time they came up was even better!  Just glad I didn't pay to see that one, either.



I loved Shallow Hal. I laughed at the stereotypical jokes because, well, they were funny. And they weren't like this clip - there wasn't a gross factor or anything. And while many things in Shallow Hal were exaggerated for comedic effect, it had a great ending. *shugs* As a proud and confident fat girl, I see nothing wrong with laughing at myself a bit. Just as my Jewish boyfriend loves and laughs about Jew jokes. People are funny, and it's bad for our blood pressure to get too riled up about things.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2007)

I along with some friends of mine got dragged to this movie the first weekend it came out. The girls who live across the way from my dorm room are Dane Cook fanatics.  I didn't actually pay for the ticket though, thank goodness.  The portrayal of that woman wasn't the only thing that made me hate this waste of film. It just wasn't funny.


----------



## maxoutfa (Nov 19, 2007)

I've always found Cook's humour to be an aquired taste - one that I'm not willing to entertain. I was wondering what all the ballyhoo was about concerning said entertainer, so caught his last HBO standup special - well, I'm still wondering - and this weak effort further supports my stand - NOT FUNNY (and I apologize to those who like his brand of "humour" - like any art form, it's all subjective - but he's just not my cup of tea).


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 19, 2007)

Half Full said:


> I really don't see how you can justify this in any way...."getting us out there" in this horrible and degrading light does nothing to enhance a positive image for fat women, it just plays on the standard stereotypes that we are all slovenly, desperate, will sleep with any man that will have us, eat like pigs, that no man could want us unless he's lost a bet with his buddies and have no manners. How does portraying a character that is everything society thinks is bad about fat women "get us out there"?
> 
> Yes, if you were allowed to portray this role AS YOURSELF, I agree that you could shown them that we aren't all "behemoth sloths", that we are attractive vital women. Playing this role as written just perpetuates everything we are fighting to quell.




And when I was walking down the red carpet, being interviewed as the "fat girl from Good Luck Chuck", in my designer duds, my slammin' hair and great make up, and they ask me what it was like to play that type of role, I'll say exactly what I aim to do: show the world that fat does not equal bad, sloppy, dirty, lazy, etc.


----------



## Half Full (Nov 19, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> And when I was walking down the red carpet, being interviewed as the "fat girl from Good Luck Chuck", in my designer duds, my slammin' hair and great make up, and they ask me what it was like to play that type of role, I'll say exactly what I aim to do: show the world that fat does not equal bad, sloppy, dirty, lazy, etc.



Two things that just don't fly here:

Do you honestly think a movie like this is *ever* gonna get you "on the red carpet"? and 

Do you honestly think that anyone will ever remember a very minor role in a very minor movie or instead will the stereotypic visual of everything fat women are vilified for stay with the kind of people who already believe in it's veracity anyway?

I understand one needs to work however choosing a role like this that is a slap in the face to fat women everywhere does nothing to advance positive fat images. If you have to choose these roles to pay the bills, that's one thing but trying to justify it as a positive thing is quite another.


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 19, 2007)

That was pretty disgusting.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 20, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I loved Shallow Hal. I laughed at the stereotypical jokes because, well, they were funny. And they weren't like this clip - there wasn't a gross factor or anything. And while many things in Shallow Hal were exaggerated for comedic effect, it had a great ending. *shugs* As a proud and confident fat girl, I see nothing wrong with laughing at myself a bit. Just as my Jewish boyfriend loves and laughs about Jew jokes. People are funny, and it's bad for our blood pressure to get too riled up about things.



Me too girl! Shallow Hal is one of my top 5 favorite movies of all time. Soooooo funny and it did have a positive message to it, so I don't see how anyone can say "they were making fun of fat people"..............yea, and people with dandruff, big ears, for God's sake he made fun of Tony Robbins when he shook his hand and said "My God banana hands!". Get over it! Its COMEDY! I'm a fat girl and I like a good fat joke just like any other kind of racist, gay, sexual jokes. EVERY JOKE MAKES FUN OF PEOPLE/SITUATIONS! As long as its not delivered in a HATEFUL, MALICIOUS MANNER and its funny, then I'll laugh. Like "The Soups" fat joke about Stan.........that was a completely stupid joke and it made the writers look stupid for airing it - no I did not laugh because not ALL fat jokes are funny.

Now Dane Cook? I didn't even know who the guy was till I had caught an HBO special where he was making a "comeback". Comeback? When was he around the first time? I musta missed the boat on that one.......then all of a sudden I see him popping up in films. I think he's comical........but not THAT comical so I have a hard time seeing what the big deal is.....but to each his own.


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 20, 2007)

Half Full said:


> Two things that just don't fly here:
> 
> Do you honestly think a movie like this is *ever* gonna get you "on the red carpet"? and
> 
> ...




I'm sorry YOU are unable to understand my OPINION of this, but then, I don't think I asked you to. You are entitled to YOUR OPINION, and thats fine.

Do you know who I remember? The mom in "Better Off Dead", ...."Ricky! Rrrrrricky!" People DO remember small bit parts if they are memorable, if YOU don't, then thats fine, its YOUR OPINION.

Let me see if I get this.....so its ok to accept it if I need to pay my rent, but NOT ok to accept it because I think my being presence in the public eye MIGHT BE POSITIVE?

Again, your opinion is YOURS. Mine is mine, and I won't be made to feel badly for my opinion again. I respect yours, you respect mine.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 20, 2007)

if taking a part that does nothing but perpetuate basically every single negative stereotype about fat people counts as somehow furthering or assisting the size acceptance movement, that's the kind of furtherance and assistance we don't really need. 
and if that woman was invited to the red carpet i'll eat my hat. 
i don't actually own a hat, but i will buy one just so i can eat it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2007)

maxoutfa said:


> I've always found Cook's humour to be an aquired taste - one that I'm not willing to entertain. I was wondering what all the ballyhoo was about concerning said entertainer, so caught his last HBO standup special - well, I'm still wondering - and this weak effort further supports my stand - NOT FUNNY (and I apologize to those who like his brand of "humour" - like any art form, it's all subjective - but he's just not my cup of tea).



A friend of mine and myself decided to rent a movie together.....after my friend and the clerk at Blockbuster carried on about how hysterical Dane Cook is, I decided to agree to the rental of his latest routine. Holy Gawd, I didn't laugh once.....not because I was offended or anything....but simply because...he's lame. I have seen much better humor on the internet for free than that shit.....hell, I amuse MYSELF better than Dane Cook.


----------



## Half Full (Nov 21, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> I'm sorry YOU are unable to understand my OPINION of this, but then, I don't think I asked you to. You are entitled to YOUR OPINION, and thats fine.
> 
> Do you know who I remember? The mom in "Better Off Dead", ...."Ricky! Rrrrrricky!" People DO remember small bit parts if they are memorable, if YOU don't, then thats fine, its YOUR OPINION.
> 
> ...



I'm done beating this dead horse but I do wish to clarify one thing...if you re-read what I wrote, I said if *you* choose a horrible degrading negative role like this to pay your bills that is *your choice* but trying to pass it off as *positive* is what I take umbrage to. I never said it was ok to do it just to pay the bills, what choices YOU make are your own for whatever reason.

I still can't understand how playing a character who is "bad, sloppy, dirty, lazy"(your words) is gonna make the public *not* think fat woman are bad, sloppy, dirty and lazy. You can't sell me a can of tuna and pretend it's caviar and then justify the charade by saying tuna is healthier and more economical and you made the switch for my own good.


----------



## Russell Williams (Nov 21, 2007)

Part of the issue here relates to whether or not a particular group is shown in a variety of roles or only in one relatively stereotyped role. If fat women were shown in all kinds of roles then this particular role would not be viewed so much as a fat person who does things that some people find disgusting but only as a person who does things that some people find disgusting.

If the only roles fat people get in movies are ones that perpetuate the stereotypes then any time a fat woman allows themselves to be degraded in film they are helping to perpetuate the stereotype.

Amos and Andy was a funny comedy series however, at that time, most portrayals of black people tended to be along the lines of Amos and Andy. If almost all the time you see a black person on film you see an actor portraying someone who is gullible, foolish, afraid of the dark, and in newspaper ads loves watermelon then there is a tendency to think that all Black people are gullible, foolish, afraid of the dark, and love watermelon.

Where are the movies in which the fat woman gets the good looking guy (however you define good looking), the fat woman is the prom queen, and the fat woman does the sexy dance in Friday Night Fever. If none of those things ever happen in film and the only roles fat people appear in are negative roles than the stereotype that fat people are not good people to associate with or employ is perpetuated.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 24, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=sEnKH-tL5CM



Jesus CHRIST. That's disgusting. The comments on the "hilarity" make it worse.

How did they even get the woman to agree to take tat mini-role?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2007)

I couldnt agree with you more MF. 
What a hideous portrayal of fat, totally stereotypical. 
Personally, I am offered a great deal of work which aims to degrade fat people and I _have _to turn it down, being print, tv, or film because there is no way that I can accept such work as all one does is perpetuate a mythology that further solidifys this notion of gluttonous, unkempt, unhealthy pig. I would rather slave away a few more days then take the money that these pieces bring personally. The best is the fact that they perceive they are doing me some favor:doh:!?! "Hey I have a great film role you can be in, you will play the buffo joke of a fatty so we can all have a laugh!" 
Spare me
Just as we are taught what is beauty through the plethora of images which bombard us daily, we are also taught what is humor, what is acceptable as funny. 
There was a time when Blackface was seen as 'funny', well we have changed and grown and moved on to now see just how Sick and Racist that was. How? As Wikipedia says, 'Changing attitudes about race and racism'. If we want to make changes in peoples attitudes about fat then we need to be proactive in creating roles which encompass and elevate fat people rather then simply taking that which Hollywood or others have on offer. 
Velvet


_Blackface is a style of theatrical makeup that originated in the United States, used to affect the countenance of an iconic, racist American archetypethat of the darky or coon. In the United States, blackface was most commonly used in the minstrel performance tradition. White blackface performers in the past used burnt cork and later greasepaint or shoe polish to blacken their skin and exaggerate their lips, often wearing woolly wigs, gloves, tailcoats, or ragged clothes to complete the transformation. Later, black artists also performed in blackface.

Blackface was an important performance tradition in the American theater for over 100 years and was also popular overseas. Stereotypes embodied in the stock characters of blackface minstrelsy played a significant role in cementing and proliferating racist images, attitudes and perceptions worldwide. In some quarters, the caricatures that were the legacy of blackface persist to the present day and are a cause of ongoing controversy.

By the mid-20th century, changing attitudes about race and racism effectively ended the prominence of blackface performance in the U.S. and elsewhere. However, it remains in relatively limited use as a theatrical device, mostly outside the U.S., and is more commonly used today as edgy social commentary or satire. Perhaps the most enduring effect of blackface is the precedent it established in the introduction of African American culture to an international audience, albeit through a distorted lens. Blackface minstrelsy's groundbreaking appropriation[1], exploitation, and assimilation of African-American cultureas well as the inter-ethnic artistic collaborations that stemmed from itwere but a prologue to the lucrative packaging, marketing, and dissemination of African-American cultural expression and its myriad derivative forms in today's world popular culture_


----------



## Tooz (Dec 2, 2007)

Since blackface was brought up, please don't forget yellowface.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Dec 2, 2007)

I for one, have been reading over this thread and this scene is offensive! I will never watch anything featuring Dane Cook...ever, and urge others to do so thanks to this! As an FFA, I am just as appalled as BHMs and BBWs at this. It is like they are mocking large people and expecting those who are large or those of us who are FA's and FFA's think it is okay? Fuck you Dane Cook....and the horse you rode in....and the cavalry behind it! Where does he get off? Where do any of these clowns who made this movie get off. It's shit like this that makes me so goddam angry. Sorry for my language, as you were please.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 2, 2007)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> I will never watch anything featuring Dane Cook...ever, and urge others to do so thanks to this!



Only thanks to this?

Hell, I've been urging others to not see any of his stuff since I first found him and discovered what an unfunny sack of shit he is.


----------



## CodiBrock (Dec 3, 2007)

I personally found that clip funny. I like how she's all "I'm gonna fuck you until you diiiiie" and then it's just slight movement in bed. No matter what, there's always going to be a group of people being made fun of. It's part of life, and it's useless to get upset over it. 

If you get vocal about being upset about it, it's only going to spur more people to want to watch the film, just to see what all the hullabaloo is about. That just gets them to their goal faster. They're goal is to make as much money as fast as they can. 

I'd much rather focus on good things in life, instead of spending my time and energy on the negative.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Dec 3, 2007)

Velvet said:


> I couldnt agree with you more MF.
> What a hideous portrayal of fat, totally stereotypical.
> Personally, I am offered a great deal of work which aims to degrade fat people and I _have _to turn it down, being print, tv, or film because there is no way that I can accept such work as all one does is perpetuate a mythology that further solidifys this notion of gluttonous, unkempt, unhealthy pig. I would rather slave away a few more days then take the money that these pieces bring personally. The best is the fact that they perceive they are doing me some favor:doh:!?! "Hey I have a great film role you can be in, you will play the buffo joke of a fatty so we can all have a laugh!"
> Spare me
> ...



Velvet, you are an example of a classy fat woman in the entertainment industry. You're gorgeous, and you should be so proud of all you've done. Women who take roles like that one set us back, a million years.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you so much!!!
XO
Velvet


----------

